# A Climbers Haiku



## MasterBlaster (Dec 24, 2003)

The Oak crys for me
It calls for my expertise
I respond with care







Whos up next?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 24, 2003)

I've never tried Haiku. I'm not even sure about the rules that define it.

An apple spreads its branches
Invading sacred space
I shape its life.

Does that make the grade?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 24, 2003)

Close.

The rules are pretty simple.

Syllables.

First line- 5, 2nd line - 7, 3rd line 5.

5, 7, 5.






Where yas bean?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 24, 2003)

The tauntline has worked
Everyone says that its wrong
Have I somehow failed?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 24, 2003)

Ahh.....

I was hunting last week then had a death in the family so did a quick return and turn around and went to the funeral. 2500 miles. 1 deer. 1 blizzard. 1 funeral.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 24, 2003)

Apple spreads its branches
Invading a sacred space
I shape it for life.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Apple spreads its branches
> Invading a sacred space
> I shape it for life.
> *




Almost!  

Your first line was over by one.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Everyone says that its wrong *



Doesn't this have 8?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 24, 2003)

Too many miles. Too little sleep. I would still expect to successfully count syllables!

Butch asks for haiku
I fumble repeatedly
Virtuous patience.

Apple spreads branches
Invading a sacred space
I shape it for life


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scars2prove-it _
> *Doesn't this have 8? *




Nope! Seven.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 25, 2003)

Err.. Butch, I think that you would need to write it "Ev'ryone says that its wrong." (or "Everyone says its wrong"). Everyone is 4 syllables when it is enunciated fully so Scars is correct.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 25, 2003)

Yup! Yur right!

I was out of my mind from eggnog!


----------



## NickfromWI (Dec 25, 2003)

In honor of Butch the MasterBlaster...

Present-day dino,
sticks to his trusty tautline.
Will he see the light?


love
nick


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 25, 2003)

I get paid for job
I wait patiently for hours
Oh bank closed today.


----------



## Sylvatica (Dec 26, 2003)

My haiku is poor

The Japanese are appalled

But, it's my first one!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sylvatica _
> *My haiku is poor
> 
> The Japanese are appalled
> ...




Your Haiku was grand!
It could have had more insight
But, it's your first one.


----------



## blue (Dec 28, 2003)

what the f&%$ ?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 28, 2003)

Meesh-El has a number of mine on her website. I lost most of them when my computer hiccuped.

the sylabic rythum need not be so exact, and there are other combinations that are acceptable.

the real idea is to pass an image on to the reader

water running down limbs
thunder boombs
the smell of burning rope

boughs move under foot
wind rustles leaves
I am content

another concept is to get a point across as minimalisticly as possible

two cycle smoke in the air
a tree dies
my family is feed


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey! This is hardcore! 5 -7 - 5 !


----------



## spacemule (Mar 9, 2004)

Traditional Japanese was 5-7-5. Modern haiku deviates from this.


The large, shiny nail,
That the roofing hammer struck,
Was my purple thumb.


The cool evening 
Stars shine with the soft lights
Of fireflies.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 9, 2004)

last nights rain fell hard
slippery black oak I climbed
enjoyed long limb walk


orrrr..

vines under my tree
tangle my throwline in knots
hour to set line


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 9, 2004)

Groundies drive me nuts
Someday I'm gonna kill one
But, so far, not yet!

:angel:




Spacemule, what deviation is the 4, 6, 4? How many more are there?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 9, 2004)

All you wanted to know and more.

http://www.dogpile.com/info.dogpl/search/web/haiku

My understanding is that english is too difficult to stick with 5,7,5 and make it work well.

I stick with the ideology that it should be a short 3 line poem, nonryming and be a "verbal snapshot" from which the reader can see what happened.

the green frog lept
into the still blue pond
making ripples of gray

being evocotive of nature seems to be a must too.

Chunking blocks down
saw moves in the curf
spewing dust down formans neck


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 9, 2004)

Hows this?


Russian olives suck
they seem to try and hurt me
thorns that poke my eyes


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 10, 2004)

Wind blowing through woods
Telling an ancient secret
There is only GOD


----------



## TREETX (Mar 10, 2004)

It sounds like glorified Japanese Iambic Pentameter.
 

Or at least it seems iambic pentameter is an integral part of haiku
 
.02


----------



## jmchristopher (Mar 10, 2004)

Vertical masters
Climb out on a limb of words 
Break a poem's line


----------



## Bradley Ford (Mar 10, 2004)

ArboristSite rocks!
Learning to climb and prune trees
From experts and nuts!


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 10, 2004)

Such a view from tree
Is that my house over there?
Why doth mailman pierce?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *It sounds like glorified Japanese Iambic Pentameter.
> 
> 
> ...



All verse has a meter, one of the precepts of poetry is theat is is learned and shows a higher social elevation of the user. And our minds love patterns. 

Iambic Pentameter uses 5 sets of 2 ylybles with a soft HARD rythym

Thake this from Marlowe's _Dr. Faustus_
"Oh, GENtle FaustUS, leave THIS ????èd ART!"

The intent is to have it flow from the actor

this form is ment more to be heard then to be read. 

Haiku deals more with the brevity of the poem then with the meter. It has the same effect as a good joke or riddle by giving the reader a flash of insite.

I could not see myself sitting through a Haiku recitle, but I do like Shakespear Marlowe and the like. 

On the flip side, I don't like reading those works because I'm not trained in it and it does not come out right.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 10, 2004)

I remember writeing haiku's in 6th grade. Mine was a little sexually offensive. I got a week of suspension. I haven't taken up the pen since. I can only remember the first two lines.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 10, 2004)

O great diseased tree
Terrible crack when crotch splits
Hope tied solid stem


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 10, 2004)

Not really tree related but a goodie...

Dogs love faithfully
be their masters kind or cruel
I Am not a dog

by Sandy Taylor


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 10, 2004)

Allways the last cut
I run out of gasoline
Gosh-darn I hate that!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for clearing up that imabic pentameter thing for me JPS. I am to tired to try and explain it.
:Monkey:


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 1, 2004)

Rescueman needs help
Where are the powers that be?
Perhaps not aware???


----------



## Old Monkey (Aug 4, 2005)

Old worn thread dangles
Fine dust settles on the loom
Masters bench is empty


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 4, 2005)

Ugly pine towers
Over me like an ogre
meet mr 066.

Pine dashed across ground
limbs scattered in broken shards
weeping for itself


----------



## xander9727 (Aug 4, 2005)

The stump grinder starts
The metal cutters are sharp
Chips begin to fly


----------



## xander9727 (Aug 4, 2005)

The children cry out
The Master has left his home
The family hurts


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 4, 2005)

The Master is gone
He added so much right here
Bring back the Master




TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkstar (Aug 4, 2005)

here in tennessee ,,,,,,,,,, the chattanooga choo choo,,, makes easy haiku 5-7-5 right ?


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

Brilliant, Darkstar!

idiot am I
the stump grinder is hungry
careful where you walk

A haiku with a 'subliminal' safety message


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

I rest on back porch
squirrels they come to be fed
I make furry friends


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

I have good crutches
I hop on one foot instead
wife beats me with broom


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

Please no, OW, stop stop
I'll use the crutches, OK?
You beat me silly


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

My wife she loves me
but tells me in funny way
new bruises arise


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

threatens me with bat
I promise no more hopping
treeguy cries for help


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 5, 2005)

The powers that be
Railroad the Master Blaster
Why is that allowed?


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 5, 2005)

Boo Hoo, I am sad
Master Blaster is still gone
Can he come back soon?


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

Blaster is our friend
Contributes to the forum
site out of balance


----------



## spacemule (Aug 5, 2005)

I sympathize with my poetry teacher now when she told me that Haiku makes her have physical pain.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 5, 2005)

*correction?*



> I sympathize with my poetry teacher now when she told me that Haiku makes her have physical pain.


you mean, 


Sympathy...teacher
wrenching gut and agony
Haiku really suck


----------



## pbtree (Aug 6, 2005)

We wonder, like the dragon as the sun climbs his eye,
No more Blaster?
Why oh why?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 6, 2005)

The Minions cry out
The Master has hit the road
The Woodticks rejoice.


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 6, 2005)

What is a Woodtick
Can we all play together
Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Old Monkey (Aug 6, 2005)

Predictably so
Charybdis of the north sea
Bends a thread his way.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 6, 2005)

treeguys, logger dudes
through poetry we are one
we are family


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 6, 2005)

My Day

the storm is coming
I try to finish this tree
yet still I get wet





the sun she returns
I should be drying by now
yet still I am wet





I shower at home
sawdust swirls around the drain
water drips from me





relax on the couch
the coolness envelopes me
at last I am dry


----------



## Old Monkey (Aug 6, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> treeguys, logger dudes
> through poetry we are one
> we are family



"...I got all my sisters and me!"


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 6, 2005)

Treeguy in Tampa
Drying in the humid heat
wet way, all darn day



We are family
got all my sisters with me
treeguys....sisters...what...???


----------



## Old Monkey (Aug 6, 2005)

Sister Sledge. Sorry I was having a Solid Gold flashback.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 6, 2005)

Seventies flashback
Smoking solid gold reefer
Old Monkey busted


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 6, 2005)

Wood Rats, Woodticks.
The Master has wings.
The Saga continues.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 6, 2005)

4-5-6 mang. You breaking traditional haiku rules. Gypo bad.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi TM this picture of my new board game is too funny!
Pictured on the left is Vharrison and MasterBlaster holed up at Al Smith's place.
Al was harboring Minions in his barn and V&M are gonna take them out. One of them kinda looks like me and the other looks like Marky Minion. I don't know who the big minion is, it's probably Beaver Girl or somebody impersonating her.
Hahaha
John


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Aug 6, 2005)

I thought this thread was quite clearly titled the Haiku thread? ???? off with your infantile crap gypppo


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 6, 2005)

Master Blaster is still wearing his panties on the outside.... I thought we had broken him of that.

w-wait... Thank you, Thor, in haiku form

Blaster donning duds
outside his arbo trousers
ladies underpants

Thor's Hammer irate
Sees Gypo as big wanker
Thor is probly right

Tree Machine giggles
thinks himself very funny
Hardy har har har


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice one TM


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 6, 2005)

Thor's Hammer said:


> I thought this thread was quite clearly titled the Haiku thread? ???? off with your infantile crap gypppo


 Sorry there tough guy. My bad. Don't make me send Marky the Minion over there.
John


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 6, 2005)

[email protected], the spamming has begun. Stop the Sheet. Darin, do you even watch this site? My reply is not haiku, and I apologize MB, this is your thread.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 6, 2005)

Back on track...

Casuarinas
Storm; trees fall, hungup nightmare
Plenty work, work safe


----------



## 2Coilinveins (Aug 7, 2005)

Laying down on couch
Relaxing after long day
AC a blessing


----------



## spacemule (Aug 7, 2005)

When fits hit the man,
Slick wee bastards run for cover,
The Blaster will return.



Ok, there's my steaming heap to add to the pile.


----------



## Old Monkey (Aug 7, 2005)

5-8-6 by my count. Sure its a big festering pile. Still its kind of fun.


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh Bermie thank you
A 250 calms the storm
Oh yes, back on track


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 7, 2005)

You guys are a hoot. Isn't great that we all have such a great sense of Haha?
Check this Haiku out, courtesy of Busy Beaver, isn't she a genius?

The Blaster is No Master! 
He is the Master of none! 
And now with him gone 
The Loggers(not the treeapes)have Won! 
Hasn't this been ******* Fun?

You guys are fun and this place ROCKS!
Gawd I love you guys.
John
Hahaha


----------



## spacemule (Aug 7, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> 5-8-6 by my count. Sure its a big festering pile. Still its kind of fun.


Old Monkey, the thing with Haiku is people getting caught up with only the syllable count and ignoring everything else. Much modern Haiku does not follow the traditional strict syllable pattern, but rather sticks to 3 short lines. It takes a lot of talent to write good Haiku, but everyone and his dog tries, butchering it in the process.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 7, 2005)

Syllable...haiku
butcher dog pattern oh crap
another one hacked

Spacemules, old monkeys
Sounds like traveling freak show
treeguy family


----------



## spacemule (Aug 7, 2005)

That one made me laugh, TM.


----------



## xtremetrees (Aug 7, 2005)

Use big crane straps
Fold trees in half
make your notch
2.5 inch holding wood stop!
zip to ground leave rope for stubb
hook to truck home by lunch


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 7, 2005)

Xtreme's haiku rules
4-4-4-8-7-5
poet he is not

expression of job
sounds like Betty Crocker cake
treeguy recipe


----------



## Rob Murphy (Nov 7, 2005)

*Trying haiku*

Driving winding country road
The truck purrs
I pray before I climb.


----------



## Rob Murphy (Nov 7, 2005)

Cutting sections high up 
large spider on glove
flicked spider learns to fly


----------



## rndactsofbrocol (Nov 7, 2005)

No sound can be heard
Wind is different up here
Tranquility Found

Noob speaks freely
Grizzled ones gather to flame
Has this boy no shame?

:-d


----------



## rndactsofbrocol (Nov 7, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> Xtreme's haiku rules
> 4-4-4-8-7-5
> poet he is not
> 
> ...




The e e cummings of the tree world...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 8, 2005)

A tree's roots have grown strong,

The arborist's calcium has grown brittle,

Their paths share very little.


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 8, 2005)

The first line has five
The second line has seven
The third line has five


It isn't that hard
I think it is too easy
Use fingers to count


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 8, 2005)

Glasses are in truck
The saw screams up in the air
Dust and chips burn eyes


The noob is stupid
The winch cable is still on
The knives are now trashed

The owners blood boils
He lets his feet and fist fly
The nooby's blood spills


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 8, 2005)

The saw's white and orange
The rope is yellow and white
The helmet is red

Climbing sets me free
My muscles become well formed
Treework pays my bills

You don't have to rhyme
You don't even have to climb
But you must mark time


----------

